# Jeep Patriot



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Does anybody here drive a Jeep Patriot? I found a good deal on a 2011 model and I'm thinking it will really come in handy, especially when/if we get snow this winter.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't buy it just to Uber. They're kinda ugly though.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

I kinda like the way it looks lol. And no it's not just to Uber... Fiance needs a car and I figure a 4x4 jeep would be a good compliment to my VW Passat, which is awesome but will be crap in snow and ice.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Buying any car to Uber in is never a good financial plan... buying a car with poor build quality and poor resale (did you say good deal?) will bite you later...

Dodge Caliber same chassis as Patriot... Chrysler/Mitsubishi GS platform


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Patriot looks ok, compass on other hand is pukingly ugly.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Jeeps keep their resale value very well, and from everything I've found online it looks reliable. Sure, it's not a honda civic but this can go off road. lol


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to sell them decent vehicles and goof mileage 26 city 29 hwy. 

Jason


----------

